# Surround (dipole) mounts...



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,
I received a PM about how I had my dipoles mounted so rather than keep it quiet I thought I'd share with everyone. Maybe it could help someone out in the future.

My roon is a strange shape. When I built the house "Home Theater" was not on my list of priorities (that was 10 years ago). BEcause of my lack of clarity I have to pay for it now. 

I wanted the surrounds mounted on a swivel type device that would allow me to angle the dipoles so they would fire forward and back of my listening poition. If I mounted them flat one driver would have fired direct. I had my friend machine me some mounts that work wuite well. Here's a pic of the left surround,










They have quite a degree of adjustability and work quite well. Here is how they look with the room perspective (right surround),










Not sure if it works better than a flat mount but I'd like to think so.

Joe


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice... where is the other surround speaker... :scratch:


----------

